# Aftermarket wheels



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

I've been looking for some wheels for my CTD but don't really know anything about wheels except my tire size. I dont understand bolt patterns or sizing. Any help?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Your wheel pattern is 5x115, which is a little better compared to the gas 5x105 when it comes to wheel choices. So other than that you can go to the gas wheels section to find out about offset and sizing.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

nick993 said:


> Your wheel pattern is 5x115, which is a little better compared to the gas 5x105 when it comes to wheel choices. So other than that you can go to the gas wheels section to find out about offset and sizing.


Thank you


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

The off set is what you need to look for also with the CTD, the numbers on here just do a search.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> The off set is what you need to look for also with the CTD, the numbers on here just do a search.


I've been looking and haven't been able to locate the off set. Im also curious about the tire pressure sensors, that alone is going to cost $800-900 from what I have seen. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

You can use your tire pressure sensors out of your stockers if you want. Just have to replace the valve stem. That's what I did when I put my msr's on. Costs about $20 for stems then programing(just to the current position, will already be registered since they are there oe sensors). If you want new sensors you can go dealer or ebay. I saw a set of 4 with new stems on ebay for $80. As far as offset I would imagine that the only difference between the ctd and gas is the bolt pattern. Don't quote me but I think the suspension is the same and if is you should be good with a 40 mm offset. That's what most people run on the gas. And what most wheels are from wjat ive seen. my msr's are 40 mm and sit in the fender just a little with 225 45 18's. Can get some pics of spacing if wanted(on my eco). Also are you going for the flush look or just a nice set of wheels?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm running ASA GT5s. I got everything (TPS, wheels, tires, TPS tool, etc.) from tirerack (for under 2k). The 5x115 bolt pattern is a real PITA to find something nice (let alone lightweight). I went with a 235/45/18 tire and it looks fantastic. Don't go any bigger than 235 though. You'll hear the gasser guys complaining about their 5x105 bolt pattern, but they have many more choices. I know when I was looking, I found at least 4 sets of wheels (5x105) that I would have bought on the spot had they been the right bolt pattern. Anyways, good luck with your search. Try not to get frustrated. It took me over a month to finally find what I wanted and even then I steeled somewhat.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> You can use your tire pressure sensors out of your stockers if you want. Just have to replace the valve stem. That's what I did when I put my msr's on. Costs about $20 for stems then programing(just to the current position, will already be registered since they are there oe sensors). If you want new sensors you can go dealer or ebay. I saw a set of 4 with new stems on ebay for $80. As far as offset I would imagine that the only difference between the ctd and gas is the bolt pattern. Don't quote me but I think the suspension is the same and if is you should be good with a 40 mm offset. That's what most people run on the gas. And what most wheels are from wjat ive seen. my msr's are 40 mm and sit in the fender just a little with 225 45 18's. Can get some pics of spacing if wanted(on my eco). Also are you going for the flush look or just a nice set of wheels?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well I'm glad I can reuse my TPS, that should save me some. I'm looking for a nice set of black with a little chrome wheels, really didn't want to put new tires on since these only have a couple hundred on them. Would like to keep it looking stock as much as possible but better wheels. Thanks for all the help


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> I'm running ASA GT5s. I got everything (TPS, wheels, tires, TPS tool, etc.) from tirerack (for under 2k). The 5x115 bolt pattern is a real PITA to find something nice (let alone lightweight). I went with a 235/45/18 tire and it looks fantastic. Don't go any bigger than 235 though. You'll hear the gasser guys complaining about their 5x105 bolt pattern, but they have many more choices. I know when I was looking, I found at least 4 sets of wheels (5x105) that I would have bought on the spot had they been the right bolt pattern. Anyways, good luck with your search. Try not to get frustrated. It took me over a month to finally find what I wanted and even then I steeled somewhat.


I have found a few sets that I really like and they aren't my size/bolt patter. I really like the more aggressive looking wheels but can't find many of those of a car. Im all about chrome but I really want black for this car with a little chrome



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

